# Where can I get 8.3 Source?



## Amberleaf (Feb 9, 2013)

There isn't a src.txz in the directory:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/8.3-RELEASE/

How could I get hold of the *8.3* source? I cannot upgrade to 9.x for reasons I've explained previously and I've decided to go ahead and install the propriety driver from Nvidia but first I'll need the kernel source so I thought I'd extract the source for everything not just the kernel. The issue is that it is no longer available here, why? Would I find the src.txz in an specific 8.3 image like DVD?


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2013)

Amberleaf said:
			
		

> There isn't a src.txz in the directory:
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/8.3-RELEASE/


There's a src/ directory in there. How about that?


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 9, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> There's a src/ directory in there. How about that?



I can't save the directory, I tried from right clicking > saving as and trying to wget the directory. I need the .txz, besides when I look at the install.sh inside that directory I can't see any archives it extracts to /usr/src?


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2013)

Amberleaf said:
			
		

> I can't save the directory


You can save the files (or at least the ones you need) one at a time. Granted it's a somewhat labour-intensive process but I've heard some talk about patience being a virtue 



			
				Amberleaf said:
			
		

> when I look at the install.sh inside that directory I can't see any archives it extracts to /usr/src?


Actually, it does, see somewhere near the bottom:

```
for i in $dists; do
	echo "  Extracting source component: $i"
	[b]cat s${i}.?? | tar --unlink -xpzf - -C ${DESTDIR}/usr/src[/b]
done
```


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 9, 2013)

So I just have to save each individual file into a directory and then run the shell script after giving it permissions and it'll do all the dirty work for me?


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2013)

Amberleaf said:
			
		

> So I just have to save each individual file into a directory and then run the shell script after giving it permissions and it'll do all the dirty work for me?


That should do it, yes. Keep in mind that when you run the script you need to specify (a) distribution set(s), e.g. `# ./install.sh usbin` to install the sources for all that's in /usr/sbin or `# ./install.sh all` to just install the sources for everything, but the script will tell you if you don't specify anything. And if you *don't* want the source installed into the usual /usr/src you need to set (and export if necessary) DESTDIR.


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 10, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> That should do it, yes. Keep in mind that when you run the script you need to specify (a) distribution set(s), e.g. `# ./install.sh usbin` to install the sources for all that's in /usr/sbin or `# ./install.sh all` to just install the sources for everything, but the script will tell you if you don't specify anything. And if you *don't* want the source installed into the usual /usr/src you need to set (and export if necessary) DESTDIR.



Cheers mate you've been a great help, I thought I'd add I downloaded a firefox plugin to download all the links on the page. You hit CTRL+A to select all and spacebar to fill in each radio icon on the list and hit download. The plugin's called "DownThemAll" for those interested, thanks again.


----------

